# alumacraft 1648



## joseph101088 (Jul 7, 2013)

finally got my new 1648, it came with a 4 horse yamaha and road king trailer. took it out twice today once fishing and once to break in the new motor.


----------



## Kilo70 (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats on the new boat. =D> Enjoy it.
That's the one I hope to pick up next year.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321467#p321467 said:


> Kilo70 » Today, 14:25[/url]"]Congrats on the new boat. =D> Enjoy it.
> That's the one I hope to pick up next year.



its been great so far i would recommend it. had three kids under five on it along with my wife and a coworker. 4 horse pushed us about four to five mph. very stable and plenty of room for three adults to fish


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 10, 2013)

Got the livewell hooked up. (Had to go to the lake to test it out) Great day on the lake eight bass and two nice crappies. hoping to start decking it soon so my kids can quit tripping over the ribs. also got to use my homemade push pole today.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice looking boat you have there, joseph. Looks like you have a nice little family going there also. I understand the reasoning for a small motor, but I also know that you might need a larger one to keep you out of trouble with that large boat if you are in faster running water. I have the 14' model of that same boat and if you look at my avatar you will see that I have 3hp motor and an 18hp motor on the back. The whole thing breaks down to having fun and being safe. Good Luck.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 10, 2013)

BrazosDon said:


> Nice looking boat you have there, joseph. Looks like you have a nice little family going there also. I understand the reasoning for a small motor, but I also know that you might need a larger one to keep you out of trouble with that large boat if you are in faster running water. I have the 14' model of that same boat and if you look at my avatar you will see that I have 3hp motor and an 18hp motor on the back. The whole thing breaks down to having fun and being safe. Good Luck.[/quote
> 
> the only water around here i feel safe with are the lakes. the only rivers are 1.5 and 4 miles wide so i am limited to 9.9 or less for the only water i can safely run on. but they are all good fishing so one cant complain


----------



## Lil'Skeeter (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice looking rig. I really like the live well system.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321920#p321920 said:


> Lil'Skeeter » Today, 07:26[/url]"]Nice looking rig. I really like the live well system.




I was actually kinda surprised that it had a live well. alumacraft lists it as storage so when i got home and opened it up i felt like a little kid on christmas. When i took it out yesterday 25 or 30 gallons fit in it i cant remember if it was five or six buckets full. doesnt look like its the size of my small fish tank in there. only complaint i have about it is when i got the fish home they were to lively to hold on to and fillet.(but thats the point of it.)


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 21, 2013)

started on the rear floor with a piece of plywood i had laying around. its not in the best of shape but will do till after i go fishing on friday. at least it will be easy to make my new floors next weekend when i have more time. and the front will be interesting with the mod v.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 30, 2013)

finally tried the floors out. it was a one fish day but it was a personal best. 24" chain pickerel


----------



## marshman (Jul 30, 2013)

nice little boat... im wishing i had just bought a new one...but im past that point..

good luck with them v-ribs in the front!!! 

i suggest, getting some angle and make some supports to straighten them out, raise the floor...look around through some of the builds on here... plenty of examples...

im curious what that 4hp does on that hull.... im guessing it just pushes it at a good displacement speed...faster than a trolling motor for sure!!


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324263#p324263 said:


> marshman » 14 minutes ago[/url]"]nice little boat... im wishing i had just bought a new one...but im past that point..
> 
> good luck with them v-ribs in the front!!!
> 
> ...



on the front i am actually going to do what gillhunter did to his boat. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18906
if you extend the front deck two ribs it all but flattens out the pitch from front to back. then its just three ribs that are easy to level out. The four horse motor doesnt do to much 2-3 mph i would guess. its for sale right now to put money towards a 9.9 or 15 with 9.9 stickers.


----------



## DrNip (Jul 30, 2013)

Smart decision on upgrading the outboard.


----------



## marshman (Jul 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324266#p324266 said:


> DrNip » 30 Jul 2013, 19:49[/url]"]Smart decision on upgrading the outboard.




=D> =D> =D>


----------



## joseph101088 (Aug 22, 2013)

over the last few weeks i have done a few thing to the boat but mostly fishing. tonight i installed an anchor lock on the back. i have a plan made out to deck, the front and use the space between both benches as storage. I have all the angle i need for the frame and am just waiting on rainy days that im off to start building it.(cant waste good days on mods). Finally sold that four horse and am planing to get a new motor but havent decided what i want yet. Had a great day out on the lake today also 14 crappie none smaller than 8 and a few at around 11.


----------



## JoshKeller (Aug 24, 2013)

i have the same exact boat as you, except with a 25 hp merc. Mine has the center seat storage, but no plumbing installed - can you take pics of how the plumbing is run? thanks


----------



## joseph101088 (Aug 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327272#p327272 said:


> JoshKeller » Yesterday, 22:12[/url]"]i have the same exact boat as you, except with a 25 hp merc. Mine has the center seat storage, but no plumbing installed - can you take pics of how the plumbing is run? thanks



I didnt have to run any plumbing. i bought a live well pump(bilge) from walmart that came with a plastic pipe and a piece of pvc with slits in it. then i just drilled a 1/4 inch hole thru the rear of the bench at the top right corner of the live well ( make sure its the top or it will leak). and ran the wires to the back. i fill it up with a five gallon bucket at the ramp when i use it ($1.50) at walmart. then to drain i just pull the tube out and put it over the side of the boat.

I also have finished decking the front of my boat finally. decided not to carpet it because i liked my other boat with just the wood floor. its easy to clean. If you have any questions about anything fell free to ask.


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 2, 2013)

Took ﻿the boat out for the first time with ﻿the deck. It felt pretty good. A lot better than those ribs. Also got into some good crappie and a few nice bass.


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 25, 2013)

finally compleatly done with the boat. only other thing to do is add the motor when i chose one. probably wont untill after may of next year. "gotta love going tdy" posted pics of the finished product.


----------



## scoobeb (Sep 26, 2013)

The thing is i want to carpet it and when it gets wet it will try to fall apart.I will just make it a wood removable floor.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 20, 2014)

so while i get to miss fishing season this year. i am currently deployed with nothing better to do than think about whether i want to paint my boat a marshgrass camo or buy a vinyl wrap for it. The painting wouldnt be that difficult as i paint for a living. i have found some stencils for $90 online. I feel pretty comfortable that with the expertise i have i could make it look great. The only issue i have is the time it would take to do it the right way. When i get home i will have four sons and a wife that havent seen me in almost seven months. (ie) not alot of time for a project. On the other hand i could get a wrap for 195-255 and be done with it in a few hours. Possibly at night since i dont sleep good anyway. wondering if anyone has any input about either of these options. im torn because i did a little duck hunting last year and now i think i might be hooked. this will allow a use for my boat year round but its hard to decide which route i should go. any input good or bad will be much appriciated.


----------



## foxtrot (Oct 8, 2014)

If your thinking about stencils look at red leg camo on eBay. I got a 3 stencils from them for like 33 bucks. They have several patterns.


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 18, 2014)

foxtrot said:


> If your thinking about stencils look at red leg camo on eBay. I got a 3 stencils from them for like 33 bucks. They have several patterns.



Thanks for the info looking at them now.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 18, 2014)

That camo looks cool.


----------



## typed by ben (Oct 18, 2014)

out of curiosity what reservoir is that? hardwoods mill?


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 20, 2014)

typed by ben said:


> out of curiosity what reservoir is that? hardwoods mill?


The one with the bass is lee hall. The one with my kid and myself is Harwood mills. It's one of the best bass lakes around here imo


----------



## typed by ben (Oct 20, 2014)

joseph101088 said:


> The one with the bass is lee hall. The one with my kid and myself is Harwood mills. It's one of the best bass lakes around here imo


surprised- didnt know harwoods mill was known for that

ever been to any of the military ponds like cheatham annex or camp peary?


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 21, 2014)

typed by ben said:


> joseph101088 said:
> 
> 
> > The one with the bass is lee hall. The one with my kid and myself is Harwood mills. It's one of the best bass lakes around here imo
> ...



It isn't known for it. That's what makes it good. I brung my Ohio fishing techniques to it and have had great luck. I have yet to try either of those places. Are they any good?


----------



## typed by ben (Oct 21, 2014)

never been to camp peary but cheatham annex was good. my stepfather took me there- first place i caught a pickerel


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 6, 2015)

Cool lookin boat man.


----------



## joseph101088 (Feb 28, 2015)

Gators5220 said:


> Cool lookin boat man.


Thanks. I don't get on here enough anymore.


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 28, 2015)

That is a storage compartment,someone made that into a livewell.Those boats all have just storage compartment as mine does to.I just bought a brand new one a few days ago.I was thinking about making mine into a livewell to but in fl it get down right hot and the water boils at 90 degrees so the water in the livewell will boil my live bait,lol, so i will just use it for a storage compartment.Nice rig by the way,alumacraft makes great boats.


----------



## lugoismad (Feb 28, 2015)

Consider putting ice in your livewell instead of water. Your fish will be dead and stiff when you get home.


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 28, 2015)

I fish saltwater,plus ice doesn't help in 90degree water. The bottom of the boat boils in the water so ice is useless,I use a yeti cooler for my fish and food and a ten gallon home depot drinking cooler for my livewell.


----------



## joseph101088 (Apr 21, 2015)

Did a few more things to the boat. 65lbs bow mount and a depth finder plus chairs.


----------



## fsupeej22 (Apr 21, 2015)

Great looking boat! Glad you are back to fishing and thank you for your service! :USA1:


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 24, 2015)

joseph101088 said:


> finally compleatly done with the boat. only other thing to do is add the motor when i chose one. probably wont untill after may of next year. "gotta love going tdy" posted pics of the finished product.




Finally moved to phoenix where I need a gas motor. Found this 25 horse with new starter, impeller, and throttle controls for $720.


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 22, 2015)

joseph101088 said:


> joseph101088 said:
> 
> 
> > finally compleatly done with the boat. only other thing to do is add the motor when i chose one. probably wont untill after may of next year. "gotta love going tdy" posted pics of the finished product.
> ...



Finally got it out on the water. a little uncomfortable working the throttle seeing as its a remote. still looking for the steering linkage. to hook steering up but couldn't wait till I find one to take it out. 26 mph by the gps with two 200 lbs people and all our gear and 2 31 group deepcycle batteries.


----------



## Fishfreek (Oct 22, 2015)

Love the boat..... you've definately made it your own. I jjst oerded my new MV1648 NCS can't wait to pick it up on the 31st.

Where did you find the standup seat and post? I will be needing one soon I never got used to sitting down in a regular seat up front.


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 23, 2015)

Fishfreek said:


> Love the boat..... you've definately made it your own. I jjst oerded my new MV1648 NCS can't wait to pick it up on the 31st.
> 
> Where did you find the standup seat and post? I will be needing one soon I never got used to sitting down in a regular seat up front.




I found the post at Wal-Mart marked down from 69$ to 25 .I was on the fence about putting one up front until that steal decided it for me. Its nice and the base only sits a quarter inch above the deck so its not tripping me when I remove the seat to throw my cast net


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 24, 2015)

Took the boat out today. First five minutes impeller was shot (I hope) no water and overheating. Trolled around with the not a for about six hours. 9 bass total all about the same size. Broke boat but who can complain had the front of the lake to myself.


----------



## joseph101088 (Feb 26, 2019)

Ughhh havent had it out since april 2017. Motor died and i took to yak fishing. Need to get on it and figure out why it wont start. Now that lifes settled down maybe i can get her running again.


----------



## joseph101088 (May 20, 2020)

Boy it's been a while. Boat still hasnt been out since 2017. Got it running ish today. Waiting on a fuel pump and redoing the decks i let go bad out here un the az sun. Where to start. Got a new yak (cost me. Glock 43x for the wife). Sold my old house Moved to a brand new house neighbors love the smell of 2 stroke in the evening


----------



## LDUBS (May 20, 2020)

Hi Joseph. What lake is that? I'm jealous.


----------



## joseph101088 (May 23, 2020)

Alamo lake. 30 ft higher this year and different fishing all together. A fuel pump and shes fixedish. Starter cylonoid is out now but pull started this little 25 all night. 3 bass right at day break.


----------



## joseph101088 (May 30, 2020)

Had one of the 4 out last night. Boats running strong. First flathead for the kid. Almost 6lbs.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 31, 2020)

Rebuilt carb. And added a bimini.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 31, 2020)

Added 1 2 times. Technology is hard.


----------

